# Weapons Mini-books



## The Sigil (Feb 18, 2004)

Just curious... which weapons (if any) are "in the pipe?"  Do we have an ETA.

Secondarily, I'm mulling the idea of volunteering to do a piece on the whip... is it taken yet?  If so, how about the (spiked) shield?  Not "volunteering" just yet, just wondering if they're still "up for grabs."

Thanks for your time, gents.

--The Sigil


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 18, 2004)

I already called dibs on 'whips.'  Sorry.


----------



## tensen (Feb 18, 2004)

We have a few mostly completed manuscripts on my desk from the Dark Quest side.. but there has been a tad bit of bottleneck on the layout end.  Too much work for one layout person.


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2004)

Someone do a book on the viper-sword Ivy uses in *Soulcalibur 2* please...


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 19, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Someone do a book on the viper-sword Ivy uses in *Soulcalibur 2* please...




Of course.  That's pretty much a variant whip; I intend to cover it.  I don't think it would need a whole book devoted to it, though.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 15, 2004)

I have half of spears/javelins completed. When it started we were supposed to get a sample book to follow (for flow of content) but I've given up on ever seeing that. I also suggested a forum be created so we could make sure everyone writing these things agrees to a power level but again, I've given up on that. What I'm most worried about is overlap with generic polearms. If someone's working on halberds it would be nice if the two books agreed on stuff related to being a long thin piece of wood with a knife/axe on the end.


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey, Ranger Wickett! How is Elements of Magic Revised coming along?  You're probably going to make a fortune just on the first day of its release!


----------

